# New joiner - looking for hope amongst you



## fbwombat (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am a newbie to all this and even the brief look at some of your posts is giving me hope.

We are not sure at all that we will be able to have a child.  My wonderful partner has NOA and so we are looking for the possibility of having micro TESE to help, coupled with me having ICSI.

We're considering the Lister and have heard that Suks Minhas is a reputable surgeon with a good success rate for my other half, and that their IVF treatment is also good - but any information or experience that anyone has of micro TESE and ICSI would be so gratefully received.

Thanks so much, here's hoping ....


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there

i am going to lister in london they are ment to be very good and have a good sucess rate i am having icsi i have my 1st app on 30.06.11 and looking forward to it

wish you the best of luck
lee x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

fbwombat!! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

It's great to hear that you are taking hope from this site, and I hope that the experience and knowledge of other FFers will help you through every step of your journey towards motherhood from now on.    

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~ CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

ICSI ~ CLICK HERE

Clinic Reviews ~  CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the Location boards. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

What Every New Member Needs to KnowCLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I hope you find the right clinic for you and soon, so that you and your partner can get on with treatment in the near future.    

Lee - good luck with your appointment - have you seen the list of questions for first cycle consultation (see the link here, above)? If not, have a look, it's a useful list of things that act as good prompts prior to your first consultation.   

Martha X*


----------



## SallyB385 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi there

We're with the Lister and have had an excellent experience. We've had 2 fresh cycles of IVF and one FET. I got pregnant on both fresh cycles but sadly lost both babies, the first a m/mc at 10 weeks and on Valentine's day this year our beautiful daughter Angelina was stillborn at almost 39 weeks. This has been a devastating experience for us but the Lister have been very supportive. We will be trying again with the Lister soon. Best of luck with whatever you decide. x


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi Sally

so sorry to hear such sad news at least you havent given up and having another try good luck
i really hope it works for me i have been trying for 3 years now but bf found out in march low sperm count 
my test are all fine 

good luck XxX


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Sally

I am so so sorry to read of your babies, and to read of all that you have been through. I just cannot begin to know how on earth you are dealing with your grief. I hope that now you have posted on FF you will stick around and get support from others on here who have sadly been through similar experiences to your own.

A couple of links which you might find useful:

*Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ *CLICK HERE[/url

We have a part of this board dedicated to the memories of angel babies and children. Many ladies here find it comforting to have a place to talk to / about their lost loved ones.

*Forget me not ~ *[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=99.0]CLICK HERE

*Lister ~ * CLICK HERE

I hope that those links will be of use to you, but don't hesitate to come back and ask for further links if you require them.

Take very good care of yourselves, I hope that your family and friends are doing all they can for you at such an awful time.      

Martha xxx


----------

